# Manchester Fertility V's Care



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hello all, 

Just wondering which 1 of the 2 people would recommend. We have decided to self refer as our initial appt has been put back a month (this was at a local nhs).

I've spoke to the two, but got really confused by Care. They said their success rates were only about 10% and that they couldn't remember the last time they did donor insemination. Now looking about on here Care seems really popular so this is all abit odd. 
Manchester Fertility seemed really nice and she said their success rates were 30%. This seems a ginormous difference to me. 

Any help would be great


----------



## floralou

Sorry, I have no experience of either but just wanted to say the Care rate seems really low...I was looking on Nottingham Care website earlier and they quote a 44.5% rate (I think!)


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi, 
That's what I thought. I don't think she knew what she was talking about to honest. There's many on here using care, yet she said she couldn't remember the last time they did donor insemination. Probably will go with MFS, I know it's not a lot but she put me off. If you don't know, just say you don't, really shouldn't be taking a guess. 
AndLou


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi Just wanted to say I am not sure that she got that right. I know i am not a positive statistic although i did get pregnant 3/4. times we had a tranfer although i did mc. Care were wonderful. We had a doc called Nikita Raoul..not sure on spelling and she was fantastic. I would completely recommend them and i would even ring them again and attempt to speak to someelse. Sorry to add to your confusion. Good luck in your journey!! xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi Frangipanii, 

I'm quite sure she was wrong. You can't have all these people on here going, yet they haven't done it the procedure for ages? I'm going to ring and speak to someone else today before we make a definite decision. 

AndLou


----------



## Frangipanii

Hi Judging by the women i have e-met on here over the last year or so i would say they have definately done donor sperm. Good luck making your decision x x x


----------



## incywincy

floralou said:


> Sorry, I have no experience of either but just wanted to say the Care rate seems really low...I was looking on Nottingham Care website earlier and they quote a 44.5% rate (I think!)


Wouldn't the 44% be for all treatments rather than iui? That's very high for iui.

I'm with care and they are good. To compare success rates, you could look t the hfea website, though it's still difficult to compare. Some clinics take in patients under different criteria so that will skew results.

The most important thing is that find a clinic you're comfortable with and trust. I would say the initial response you got from care will always niggle in the back of your head and sow seeds of doubt.


----------



## NowOrNever

I have no experience of Care, but MFS are great. Just the loveliest nurses ever. I hate needles and they've got me through it so far.

Good luck.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I did treatment with MFS and obviously it didn't work but they were fantastic really professional and always on hand. We went with them not care because care were really unhelpful when we rang up and we just felt we couldn't put our faith in people that couldn't deal with a phone call x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

The statistics on the HfEA for my age group were showing as 0 at care manchester, that's why I initially rang. We've decided now to go with MFS who were really helpful when I spoke to them. She was really pleasant and went through everything. Then an email arrived about 2mins later with a list of the blood tests needed and everything else too. Having them done on Monday at the doctors, so should be able to go for our initial consultation soon. 

AndLou xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Good luck


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Gwyneth27

Thank you xx


----------



## anicca79

I haven't had much to do with CARE but I was sold on MFS by their attitude at an open evening and their attendance at an LGBT parenting conference. They just seem to be very professional and caring. Best of luck x


----------



## single.mummy

Good luck. I have nothing but praise for MFS. We had DIUI there and have my lovely family to thank them for. I also agree that the nurses are so nice and they really do know there stuff as many of them have been there years!


----------



## Battenberry

We have two gorgeous girls courtesy of MFS so I wish you lots of luck! Lovely nurses and Dr's. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thank you to everyone. Defiantly think we have made the right decision. Hopefully we'll have as much luck as some we've read about on here. 

AndLou xx


----------



## flowerfaery

Care Manchester were appalling when I had DIUI there last year, you were really low priority and couldn't get the IUI done when you actually needed it.  I would expect their success rate for IUI to be around 0%, anything higher than that would be sheer dumb luck.

Hope MFS works out for you.

Flower


----------



## CasKel

Hi how have you found it at MFS? im in the same situation. I had an AMH at MFS last year and staff were really helpful spoke on phone and had emails within minutes, staff at the clinic were really firendly and helpful etc. Yet since we postponed and decided to try again now I cant get a reply out of them. i have been waiting two days for a reply to my email and to return the call I made. I then heard really good reports about CARE and my friends daughter is undergoing her second IVF attempt with them at the minute so I contacted them. I had an email reply the next morning with application forms etc but I was concerned as on the forms it says if you have any question please Do Not ring and wait to speak at your appointment. I find this very strange as surely if they dont have time for a phone call then how can they have time for their patients? I am thinking of ringing MFS again today. I have heard good reports about both clinincs though to be honest so Im coming to the conclusion that we will be in safe hands whichever we choose. Good luck with your journey.

Cas xx


----------



## NowOrNever

The nurses at MFS are busy in the  morning with blood tests, scans, treatment etc - but after lunch are usually in the office and calling patients etc... the receptionist always answers the phone though. Give them a call back! They're great.


----------



## surething

hi,
I find it interesting that at none of our appointments have they ever mentioned MFS, they only talk about Care Manc which they seem to have a link with ! I have just worked out that 1 cycle of IUI(D.I) is about £1450 so not cheap. Would be interesting to know what it is at MFS.

I also did realise you could 'self refer' yourself to a facility....they have definatly given us the impression that we have to go through them (nhs)...have others experience this ?


----------



## incywincy

Sure thing, are you self funding? If so, just contact the clinic directly. I didn't even think to ask my gp to refer me.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Caskel we've got our first appt next week. Never had a problem though getting hold of someone on the phone and they were really nice when I went for my Amh, answered what seemed like a million questions for me. I was told its around £1200 a go at MFS, which didn't make the decision for us to go there but I do think it's a big price difference. Also when I rang for my results on Monday and it wasn't great or what we were expecting the nurse really tried to explain it all and reassure me it's not the end of the world, felt like it was at the time though  
Does anyone know a great deal about this Amh? Mine has come back as 5.7   the nurse tried her best but I didn't really take a lot in. Is iui still a possibility, or are we going to have to look at something else? 

AndLou xxx


----------



## CasKel

Hi Lou,

As far as i am aware, the AMH is an indication of how successful treatment in likely to be. However, a high number is also not a good thing either. I did try to google it when I had one last year as mine was 17 (i think) and i couldnt get a clear answer. I have seen one post on here who's AMh was only 1! I think IUI is definately an option but you should discuss this at your next appointment before you start treatment. Its a personal choice which treatment you prefer to begin with but for us, because we are self funding and want to take as little risk as possible we are opting to go straight for the IVF. (See my other thread) I am donating my eggs which drastically reduces the cost of treatment and even with a donar it works out the same price as IUI anyway. I think the success rates of IUI are the same as conceiving naturally which to be honest is not as high as people think! I would try not to worry about it too much and give them a call again to set your mind at ease over your options. 
I rang MFS yesterday and have decided to definately go with them again. (I only got as far as the AMH before we postponed treatment last time). Im waiting for an email with some information and a pricelist today but because I cant stop treatment until after our holiday in Nov, they have advised to not register until approx August which is a little disheartening as I just want to get the ball rolling as I know it can be a lengthly process but obviously I dont want to start now and go to Florida while on treatment!.

Let me know how you get on and Good Luck xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Caskel, were going to speak to them about whether to go straight for IVF. Don't really want to, we've enough saved for 3 goes at iui, and to be honest was hoping that would be enough  think the price of IVF is scandalous, had a look at egg sharing last night to see what that's all about but you have to register interest before your 32nd bday. Too late for that one then. Well just have to see. 
Don't think I could plan and then wait until November, seems so far. Soon be here for you though. 

Xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi - I think from memory (and I haven't done it, so I dont know for sure), you can egg share at MFS until youre 35. 
Worth checking.


----------



## surething

incywincy said:


> Sure thing, are you self funding? If so, just contact the clinic directly. I didn't even think to ask my gp to refer me.


I guess we are self funding for the IUI or IVF bit but we were told that the NHS will pay for the inital tests and then when all is done (HSG, Bloods, Counselling etc) then we will be referred and we are almost at that point now.

If we go direct to the clinic would be have to do all the test over again and pay for them..as we dont really have an docmentation to show that all the test have been done and the results...

I was looking into the success results for IUI (not that I can really find any for CARE Man or MFS) they seem to be for IVF. As far as I can make the best results come from usinf IVF but we have not been given that option..we are bing pushed towards IUI. Now maybe this is because my partner is 30 and all the tests have shown eveything to be ok. Is there an option to go straight to IVF and have people done that ? I read an article last night saying if you have 3 iui without success go to IVF but I am wondring if just to go to IVF...any thoughts ?

I have just recieve an email from CARE Manc and they have said iui success is about 10% that really doesnt seem very high does it !

I also have read that if you donate eggs (which we are considering to put something back) you get some money off and that makes it about the same price as iui. Is that right ?

Trying to get all this shorted out before we go back to meet our nurse at the hospital in a few weeks time.

Also as far as I can work out 1 cycle of iui with donor sperm at CARE is £1445.00 and at MFS is £1250.00 so £195 difference per go ! I guess you would also have to add the HFEA fee of £37.50 but I am not sure if that is per cycle or not ? This is also minus any drugs you may have to take..

CARE Manc IVF costs £3050.00 for treatment £705.00 for donor sperm HFEA fee £37.50. Drugs can be between £500-£2500 + any additional procedures e.g. extended culture or freeze. So with £500 drugs £4292.50 or max drugs £6292.50

Not sure of the cost for MFS anyone got the costs to hand ?

I have just been reading through the HFEA reports of both for last year and it does seem as though CARE has the better success rates for <35 for both IVF n DI on most likely figures

Plus this was noted on the MFS report :

"Details of Inspection findings
Quality of Service
Each interim inspection focuses on the following themes: they are very important indicators
of centres' ability to provide high quality patient care and to meet the requirements of the
law.
Outcomes1
HFEA held register data for the year ending 30 June 2012 show the centre's success rates
in terms of clinical pregnancy rates are in line with national averages, with the following
exception:
• clinical pregnancy rates following FET (IVF/ICSI own eggs) in patients aged 16-39
are lower than the national average
This has been the subject of on-going monitoring and following a review of their
freeze/thaw processes, the laboratory introduced changes to their practice, which have
resulted in recent improvements to clinical outcomes. Centre staff gave a commitment to
keep success rates in this group of patients under review."

Maybe they have sorted this out now !


----------



## CasKel

I forgot about the age limit!  yes the egg sharing means that we can afford to do the IVF plus i have endometriosis so I wouldnt risk the IUI. Otherwise we probably would have no choice but to do that. I hope yours works first time round!
November feels like a lifetime away thats why I want to start early so i can begin treatment as soon as we get back rather than begin the whole process then and take even longer! My partner has a 7 year old son and we promised we would take him there before he had a brother or sister so he had some time on his own and we can all relax and enjoy the rides etc then when we get back its all concentration on the treatment and he will have to adjust not hopefull not being an only child again. As much as he says hes wants a sibling, hes bound to get jealous and its a big change in his life aswel as ours! The wait is making me more anxious though I just want it all now!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Just had another look, definitely says 32 and under for egg sharing  . Can't wait for next week now, can't stand all this waiting and not knowing what's going on. 
Caskel I'm sure the little one will get used to. Probably adjust better than a toddler would initial and he'll love having a baby brother/sister   

Xxx


----------



## incywincy

The age limit for egg sharing at Care is definitely 35, so if you really want to look into it, try there.

The other option for cheaper/free IVF is to look into clinical trials http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/IVF/Pages/clinical-trial.aspx

Surething, I think my egg sharing IVF is going to be around £2000, including sperm. However, the success rates are much higher than for IUI, which is what made me go for the egg sharing. It's even cheaper in some of the London clinics, but travelling regularly for scans could be a pain, unless you can afford to have a couple of weeks in London to do it. That wasn't really an option for me.

/links


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Incywincy will defiantly look into Care tomorrow. It says FSH must be below 7, not sure what this is. Reduces the costs dramatically though so worth a nosey. 

Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Don't really understand those clinical trials. Will wait till dp home in theorningcand get her to have a look. 

Xxx


----------



## surething

incywincy said:


> The age limit for egg sharing at Care is definitely 35, so if you really want to look into it, try there.
> 
> The other option for cheaper/free IVF is to look into clinical trials http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/IVF/Pages/clinical-trial.aspx
> 
> incywincy you say its about £2000 all in ..can I ask where you are getting your treatment ?
> 
> Surething, I think my egg sharing IVF is going to be around £2000, including sperm. However, the success rates are much higher than for IUI, which is what made me go for the egg sharing. It's even cheaper in some of the London clinics, but travelling regularly for scans could be a pain, unless you can afford to have a couple of weeks in London to do it. That wasn't really an option for me.


I never even knew there where IVF trails....so thanks for pointing that out. They do seems a little complicated to understand..so sent off for more information on one.

We had counselling at the hosp tonight so thats another...tick. Have a scan in the monring to monitor ovulation and prob 2 next week...then blood test back and we should be go to go.

More and more we are thinking about going straight to IVF and egg sharing both to help others but also because it is a much higher sucess rate. I guess IVF is alot more involved though than unaided(natural) IUI which is what they have been talking about so far for us.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Surething did you have your tests through nhs, will they pay towards anything else? got my appt through yesterday again for April now, it's been cancelled 3 times already. I'm presuming they do all the initial blood tests, smear and ultrasound then refer you on to somewhere else? I've already had all this done, some paid for and some through my gp. I was going to cancel it seeing as we are 99% going with MFS, but might go now seeing as NICE guidelines are changing. I think these are coming in April/may time, so are wondering if we might get something nhs wise. 
Will still do our own thing until then. MFS said we should be able to have our 1st go at iui next month   fingers crossed. 

Xxx


----------



## surething

AndLou said:


> Surething did you have your tests through nhs, will they pay towards anything else? got my appt through yesterday again for April now, it's been cancelled 3 times already. I'm presuming they do all the initial blood tests, smear and ultrasound then refer you on to somewhere else? I've already had all this done, some paid for and some through my gp. I was going to cancel it seeing as we are 99% going with MFS, but might go now seeing as NICE guidelines are changing. I think these are coming in April/may time, so are wondering if we might get something nhs wise.
> Will still do our own thing until then. MFS said we should be able to have our 1st go at iui next month  fingers crossed.
> 
> Xxx


Hi yes we are getting our test done initcally via the NHS but as far as I know they will not pay for anything else. We have been told if we want to do another scan to confirm when ovulation is then we will have to pay for it. We get the first one for free as it is part of working out if all is OK. As for the smear they just asked if one had been done in the last 3 years ..that was the case so that was just accepted.

They seem to want to refer us to Care Manc as apparently they have some contract with them..but as yet we have not been able to find out what the contract consists of ! We are also not so sure how easily they would send our results to somewhere other than CARE. But actually we don't have a good reason not to us CARE unless someone can give us one ? Both Care n MFS seem to be getting great reviews on here.

Are you referring to them changing the age for IVF when you say " NICE guidelines are changing. I think these are coming in April/may time, so are wondering if we might get something nhs wise." ?

Wow next month..great news :0)


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Sure thing this is from nhs choices and is the main outline of the changes

New NICE guidelines for NHS 
Wednesday February 20 2013
IVF provision is to be extended to women up to the age of 42
New standards set out for treating fertility problems dominate the health news.
The coverage is based on updated infertility guidance from the National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE). While these guidelines are wide-ranging, the media’s coverage focuses largely on recommendations that:
NHS-funded IVF should now be offered up to the age of 42 (in certain circumstances) – the current IVF age limit is 39
couples having difficulty conceiving should be offered treatment after two years of regular unprotected intercourse, instead of the current three
same sex couples should be offered NHS fertility treatment

Not really sure what this means? Do we get nhs treatment? Would you have to have some sort of infertility problem? Would it depend on local PCTs? So many questions, unfortunately no answers. 

As for next month, hopefully see what consultant says next week, stupid Amh (5.7) had myself convinced we'd start march, nurse said as soon as we'd seen consultant start on next period. No wait for donor sperm neither. 
Can't wait, am getting very giddy. 

Xxx


----------



## surething

AndLou said:


> Sure thing this is from nhs choices and is the main outline of the changes
> 
> New NICE guidelines for NHS
> Wednesday February 20 2013
> IVF provision is to be extended to women up to the age of 42
> New standards set out for treating fertility problems dominate the health news.
> The coverage is based on updated infertility guidance from the National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE). While these guidelines are wide-ranging, the media's coverage focuses largely on recommendations that:
> NHS-funded IVF should now be offered up to the age of 42 (in certain circumstances) - the current IVF age limit is 39
> couples having difficulty conceiving should be offered treatment after two years of regular unprotected intercourse, instead of the current three
> same sex couples should be offered NHS fertility treatment
> 
> Not really sure what this means? Do we get nhs treatment? Would you have to have some sort of infertility problem? Would it depend on local PCTs? So many questions, unfortunately no answers.
> 
> As for next month, hopefully see what consultant says next week, stupid Amh (5.7) had myself convinced we'd start march, nurse said as soon as we'd seen consultant start on next period. No wait for donor sperm neither.
> Can't wait, am getting very giddy.
> 
> Xxx


We rang up the hosp today and asked what the policy was in light of the new NICE guidelines. The response nothing has changed they are just guidelines..so your facility treatment will not be paid for once you go to CARE.

It does seem though that the contract with CARE means that we will save about £100 per IUI cycle if we go via them and not directly to CARE. They seem to have negotiated some price reduction on certain treatments. So at least thats good to know and we will get referred by the hospital now in a coupe of weeks.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Well what's the point in changing guidelines, if no one has to take any notice? I'd like to see if anyone takes notice of the age change from 39 to 42. Surely you could appeal if so. 
Shocking it is. You think maybe someone will help, unfortunately not. Unless you've got bags of money  

AndLou xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Oh deary, just read my last post back and I sound like a right grump  
Oh well never mind, I'm sure I'll get worse, poor dp. 

AndLou xxx


----------



## surething

AndLou said:


> Oh deary, just read my last post back and I sound like a right grump
> Oh well never mind, I'm sure I'll get worse, poor dp.
> 
> AndLou xxx


I think I read somewhere that these guidelines dont come into effect until May...so maybe things will change then for some of us....dont abandone all hope yet..lol


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hopefully come may it won't be an issue and we won't need it  . You never know. Have got our 1st consultation Thursday, so hopefully next month it's all systems go. 

AndLou


----------



## surething

AndLou said:


> Hopefully come may it won't be an issue and we won't need it . You never know. Have got our 1st consultation Thursday, so hopefully next month it's all systems go.
> 
> AndLou


Yes well of course there is that lol How exciting your first consultation  I would be interested to hear what goes on.

We are hoping we will get one next month but a scan to check for ovulation showed a polyp so that has to be removed before we can continue...just awaiting the letter for a date for that...Things move at there own pace.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Surething, good luck hopefully you won't have up wait too long then you can get going too. I'll let you know what happens/goes on. Between 2 if us we should be able to remember most of it. I'll get dp to make notes. 
Going to send of the forms for egg sharing at care tomorrow.  Don't know whether that'd be an option due to low amh. Nurse said it doesn't automatically mean no, depends on a few things. As long as we're doing something were not overly fussed what it is. 

Xxx


----------



## surething

AndLou said:


> Surething, good luck hopefully you won't have up wait too long then you can get going too. I'll let you know what happens/goes on. Between 2 if us we should be able to remember most of it. I'll get dp to make notes.
> Going to send of the forms for egg sharing at care tomorrow. Don't know whether that'd be an option due to low amh. Nurse said it doesn't automatically mean no, depends on a few things. As long as we're doing something were not overly fussed what it is.
> 
> Xxx


Well good luck I hope it all flows easily for u2. I keep hearing about Amh but so far no one has mentioned it, so I am not even sure if they have measured it. It might be in the blood tests we have just had and have not got the results as yet. From what I have read I believe between 5-12 Amh is good but above or below doesn't stop pregnancy being achieved.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I think different clinics use different levels. Just another way to confuse us i think   It doesnt take much at the moment. Hopefully either way it will work. Im a nervous wreck already thinking about tomorrow, will be glad to get it out of the way.

AndLou


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Surething, we have been for our initial consultation today, wasn't as scary as i thought  .  Went through my blood test results (definitely helps if you go armed with these). All was good with these, including the AMH which i was extra worried about. Apparently its not the end of the world and it's not that bad. Dr said he's happy for us to do natural cycles and if after 3 attempts then we'll look at something else.
So will be having first go next month, am to ring on day 1 of cycle and they send out the donor profiles. Reserve which you want and then go in when ovulating. They told us to get Clearblue ovulation tests (smiley faced ones). We picked some up on the way home to see when i ovulate this month, should be anytime, also to make sure i do ovulate. We got these from Boots, nearly £40   Shan't be going there again, less than £20 on amazon.
Hope this is of some use. Anything else let me know.

AndLou xxx


----------



## surething

AndLou said:


> Surething, we have been for our initial consultation today, wasn't as scary as i thought  . Went through my blood test results (definitely helps if you go armed with these). All was good with these, including the AMH which i was extra worried about. Apparently its not the end of the world and it's not that bad. Dr said he's happy for us to do natural cycles and if after 3 attempts then we'll look at something else.
> So will be having first go next month, am to ring on day 1 of cycle and they send out the donor profiles. Reserve which you want and then go in when ovulating. They told us to get Clearblue ovulation tests (smiley faced ones). We picked some up on the way home to see when i ovulate this month, should be anytime, also to make sure i do ovulate. We got these from Boots, nearly £40  Shan't be going there again, less than £20 on amazon.
> Hope this is of some use. Anything else let me know.
> 
> AndLou xxx


Wow how exciting all systems go for next month or is it this month now?            

Wow £40 is that just for 1  . £20 better but How many would you have to use a month ?

Does anyone know if you get Pregnancy tests given to you as part of the iui or ivf treatment (let face it it cost enough) or do you have to get your own ?

Is there a link to a page on here that tell you the best place to buy the things we would need like ovulation tests ?

Was this the amazon deal you were talking about ?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-Digital-Ovulation-Testing-Kit/dp/B00352LUAY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1362133434&sr=8-2

We have our appointment next week to get all our blood test results n hopefully be referred to the clinic.

/links


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Goodness Surething it is this month now   you get 20 test sticks in the pack, apparently enough for the month. Have already used one though, making sure everything's working, I am. That's good, they said it may mean me not ovulating every month with the lower Amh. That's the ones I was talking about on amazon, much cheaper. I think the clinics give you a pregnancy test to take home. I'll have to go and buy some more, 1 will never be enough. 
Hope your appt goes as well as can be. You's will be at the clinic before you know it. 

Xxxx


----------



## surething

We  got all our bloods tests results yesterday and all was good. We will now be referred to Care and should be able to start selecting a donor etc next week. then it's down to natures cycle before we begin the treatment so could be as soon as next month  .         .


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

how exciting. So glad everythings going well for you's. Maybe we'll be doing it together (sort of). We've got counselling next week. We was told were not allowed to pick a donor until I start my cycle but that next week too. It's all go. 

AndLou xxx


----------



## surething

AndLou said:


> how exciting. So glad everythings going well for you's. Maybe we'll be doing it together (sort of). We've got counselling next week. We was told were not allowed to pick a donor until I start my cycle but that next week too. It's all go.
> 
> AndLou xxx


Yeah we have been told to wait a week before we contact Care so they can get us registered. So after that the ball should really start moving. So yes we could be doing it all about the same time. :0)


----------



## surething

surething said:


> AndLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> how exciting. So glad everythings going well for you's. Maybe we'll be doing it together (sort of). We've got counselling next week. We was told were not allowed to pick a donor until I start my cycle but that next week too. It's all go.
> 
> AndLou xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we have been told to wait a week before we contact Care so they can get us registered. So after that the ball should really start moving. So yes we could be doing it all about the same time. :0)
Click to expand...

Hi andLou,
Any news your end I see you got your DUI on 25 March so your in your 2 week wait ? We have not made it to the clinic as yet it maybe this month or next now...everything seems to take its own sweet time..lol


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Surething, 
We are, another week to go, it really is the longest two weeks ever. Might do a test on Monday though as I've not had any medication. Fingers crossed, if not we'll have another go about mid April. Good luck whenever you do get there. 

AndLou x


----------



## surething

AndLou said:


> Surething,
> We are, another week to go, it really is the longest two weeks ever. Might do a test on Monday though as I've not had any medication. Fingers crossed, if not we'll have another go about mid April. Good luck whenever you do get there.
> 
> AndLou x


Yes I am sure it seems like a long time... Fingers crossed good news on the horizon 

Today we have had it confirmed that we will have our first attempt next month... We can't go this month as apparently they can't get the sperm in times as it is only delivered twice a month. We are in the donor selection phase at the moment. We are not sure what 'Med complexion' means doesn't anyone know ? We cant find a definition on their website.

Exciting times


----------



## Coldilox

Good luck surething!

We've got counselling on Monday, then ultrasound and consultation on Thursday, hopefully looking to set up some sort of timetable. Hoping that our first attempt will be first cycle after we get back from our holiday on 8th may. All getting very real now!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Surething, 
The only thing I can think of is Mediterranean complexion maybe? I'd give them a ring. 
Good luck to you both

AndLou x


----------



## surething

AndLou said:


> Surething,
> The only thing I can think of is Mediterranean complexion maybe? I'd give them a ring.
> Good luck to you both
> 
> AndLou x


Yeah we have got a reply form them now and made our selection. So all systems go..well nearly lol


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Oh it's all very exciting. Good luck xx


----------

